# الاهتزاز ( شرح نظري وعملي)



## التوربييني80 (5 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في البداية سوف أقوم بشرح الاهتزاز بشكل نظري وعملي عن طريق دروس لتعم الفائدة على الجميع انشالله.

*الاهتزاز :* هو الحركة الترددية للالة من السكون بسب تأثير قوة خارجية.
لو افترضنا أن كتلة M مربوطة بزمبرك معامل المرونة K وقمنا بضغط الزمبرك فان الكتلة سوف تتحرك بقيمة F/K وعند تحرير الزنبرك فانه سوف تتحرك الكتلة بالاتجاهالمعاكس حتى يوقفه الزنبرك بنفس القيمة السابقة وسوف تستمر هذة الحركة نظريا اذا افترضنا ان الاحتكاك صفر اي لايوجد Damping

*طبيعة الاهتزاز وكيفية رسم منحنى الاهتزاز:* 

بالنسبة للمثال السابق لو أردنا أن نرسم منحنى الحركة بالنسبة للزمن سوف ينتج موجة جيبية Periodic 
يعبر عن هذه الموجة رياضيا
X = X1 sinω t حيث X1 عي أكبر ازاحة و Xهي الازاحة عند اي نقطة
ولنعبر عن سرعة الكتلة نشتق المسافة
وللتعبير عن التسارع نشتق السرعة وينتج




file:///C:/Documents and Settings/AZY/Desktop/untitled.bmp


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 فبراير 2010)

تجية طيبة .

شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك .

لكن الرابط لايعمل , حاول مرة اخرى .

تقبل تقديري .


البغدادي


----------



## التوربييني80 (5 فبراير 2010)




----------



## التوربييني80 (5 فبراير 2010)

عذرا سأحاول في الصورة فيما بعد


----------



## التوربييني80 (5 فبراير 2010)

وحدات قياس الاهتزاز:
1- distance -peak to peak: وهو المسافة التي يتحركها الجزء المهتز من أقل حد لأقصى حد وتقاس بنظام SI unit بوحدة microns وأحيانا يتم ققياس الاهتزاز ب peak أي نصف peak to peak حسب ISO 2372 كما سيتم شرحه لاحقا.
2- Vibration velocity -peak: تتغير سرعة الجسم المهتز بحيث تصل الى صفر عند الوصول لأهلى قيمة اهتزاز ثم يغير الاتجاه وتصل قيمة أعلى سرعة عندما يمر الجسم بنقطة neutral وهي النقطة التي يبدأ الجسم منها الحركة وتدعى أقصى قيمى تصل لها السرعة ب vibration velocity peak وتقاس بوحدةmm/s-pk
Vibration velocity - rms 3 :طورت ISO بوحدة الاهتزاز لتصبح rms وذلك لحساب القيمة الفعالة لموجة الاهتزاز أما peak فتعبر عن شدة الاهتزاز ولاتعبر عن محتوى الموجة
4- Vibration acceleration (peak : وهي عبارة عن اشتقاق موجة السرعة.


----------



## التوربييني80 (5 فبراير 2010)

متى نستخدم وحدة المسافة ومتى السرعة ومتى التسارع:
عادة يكون أول مؤشر للاهتزاز يظهر في القياس هو قيمة الاهتزاز Amplitude of vibration وهذا المؤشر يدل على شدة الاهتزاز فعند الترددات الأقل من 10 هيرتز يكون قيمة الاهتزاز قليل جدا فيظر تأثير الاهتزاز على شكل ازاحة لذلك نستخدم وحدة الازاحة أما الترددات العالية أكثر من 1000 هيرتز فيظهر الاهتزاز على شكل تسارع وبين 10-1000 هيرتز يظهر تأثير الاهتزاز على شكل سرعة . معظم الالات تعمل على تردد بين 10-1000 هيرتز لذلك يكون وحدة قالقياس المستخدم هو السرعة


----------



## جاسر (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أخي التوربيني جزاك الله خير أولاً , أنت تحاول رفع صورة من الجهاز مباشرة وهذا لا يمكن, استخدم مركز رفع الملفات من هنا

شكراً لك


----------



## kindheart186 (19 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*​


----------



## الزعيم3 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ياليت تكمل الشرح بارك الله فيك


----------



## بمبردير (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## aboumaheer (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا عندي سؤال وانا متأكد انه لايصعب عليكم سألي هذا وهو يختص في عمل الBALANC)
fan بسرعه 900RBM وعدد ال plate اي الصفائح 12 ولها صندوق تروس بسرعه 102 RBM ويعمل عند بداية التشغيل . علما انها تحتاج الى عمل BALAC
السؤال:هل استطيع عمل الBALANC على سرعه 102 RBM وكيف احصل على الزاويه الطلوبه ؟
ارجوا افادتي بكامل المعلومه وبشرح مبسط وياريت لو يكون بالصور 
اعرف اني كثرت عليكم بس اتمنى من الله ثم منكم مساعدتي 
والشكر للجميع*​


----------



## aboumaheer (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي توربيني 80 ارجو الرد بالتفصيل وياريت مع الصور


----------



## فؤاد سراج (23 أكتوبر 2010)

أريد كتاب الاهتزازت


----------



## ابريق999 (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

شرح رائع جدا استاذي توربيني لدي مسئله في اول نقطه قمت بشرحها مع رسمها واود شرحها لي اذا لديك الوقت الكافي اختباري بعد غدا اتمنى مساعدتي ولك خالص الدعوات


----------

